# Ukraine and thoughts of honey



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

Please enjoy this article about Hubam Clover.

http://pcela.rs/hubam.htm


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Perhaps it's new to the Ukraine but Hubam was widely planted in the upper Midwestern US in the 40's and 50's. I've heard of stories of Hubam crops from bee keepers in days gone by.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

jim lyon said:


> I've heard of stories of Hubam crops from bee keepers in days gone by.


One year in July, all my supers were empty. NY inspector did a survey looking for varroa…it was early in the invasion. I removed the supers…all were empty and this was the middle of July. A good sweet clover flow hit, and seven days later all the supers were full. An amazing flow. Hope we see it again some day.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If anyone has a source for Hubam, I would love to find some... I buy white and yellow sweet clover seed from the local farmers coop but they couldn't find any Hubam...


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

Michael Palmer said:


> I removed the supers…all were empty and this was the middle of July. A good sweet clover flow hit, and seven days later all the supers were full. An amazing flow.


Mid 80's Mark Hamilton [deceased] and I placed 30 colonies on 30 acres of Hubam clover outside of Kaufman Texas, middle of May. We made a super of honey on mediums with new plastic frames every 5 days. Unfortunately the rancher turned it under while still in full bloom after less than 3 weeks. I ran across this article thought I would post beings the happenings going on in Ukraine.


----------



## Rob Hughes (Apr 23, 2012)

Michael Bush said:


> If anyone has a source for Hubam, I would love to find some... I buy white and yellow sweet clover seed from the local farmers coop but they couldn't find any Hubam...


Several suppliers in the US have it, Douglass King Seeds http://www.dkseeds.com/ seem to have a good price. Find it under wildlife> clovers. Unfortunately it's to hard to import here so I have stuck with annual plantings of the normal biennial kinds of sweet clover.

Rob


----------

